# 96"x18"x24" 180 small predator tank with DIY background



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Finally got the hardwood stained in the house so I could move my 180 long in. The fukking stand itself weighs around 800lbs. We had 6 people trying to carry it in and could not get it done. We ended up taking 2-1/2 hours to get it in on a dolly. I did the 3d background real thin so it would not take up to much tank space. It looks ok but nothing special. The plants need to grow out some. I had my 2 Bowfin, 2 Hydrolycus Scombs, and a Fahaka in there but the Fahaka killed a bowfin so he got swapped with my 2 Gachua. The Gachua are leaving everyone alone so far. I am planning on adding a few Red High Fin Wolffish, VATF, and maybe an Odoe Pike as soon as the Gachua breed successfully.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dude its awesome
and i hate most diy backgrounds cause they are a huge waste of space
ur tank is sexy
wtb more fish pics


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Very cool background. You don't see many 8 foot 180 gallons.
How about pics of some of the fish in there?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

CichlidAddict said:


> Very cool background. You don't see many 8 foot 180 gallons.
> How about pics of some of the fish in there?


Thanks, I picked it up cheap...I traded 2 125's that I bought for $100 a piece. It came with a big ass sump so I could not pass it up. It was out of a hospital that was tore down near here. I really like the 8' but I do not like the 18" part. I wish it was a 240 but it works. I will eventually get some fish pics but my camera screen is broke so it is hard to get any







. I have to aim and try to get it right lol.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

looks great man!!! are all those grouwouts going in the big tank youre currently building in the future??


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^most of them will not get big enough to outgrow the tank....Gachua (only get 8-10"), Scombs(usually die by 12"), Wolffish only get 8"), and the ATF and Bowfin(they grow super slow). If they outgrow the tank I will put them in my 72"x24" 180.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Beautiful set up cobra


----------

